# GTA San Andreas Installing in Vista



## Deleted092510a (Apr 6, 2009)

I have been experiencing problems in installing gta sa in vista. When it is at 50% it stops. Please help me with this T_T I really like this game


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi ybt021, welcome to TSF.

Does it display any errors when it reaches 50%, or does it simply freeze?
It may be a damaged disc, have a look and see if you can see any scratches or smudges.
If it does appear damaged, you may be able to repair it. Some video rental stores will repair discs for a small fee, or you can purchase a kit and do it yourself (most electronic stores carry them).

Also, is this a DVD, or a CD? If it is a CD, there should be multiple discs.


----------



## Deleted092510a (Apr 6, 2009)

its DVD, and it just simply freeze. I think I will just try to clean it. Hope ot works.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

you could try copying the contents of the DVD to your hard drive and installing it from there

I usually clean dvd's by running it under water for a second or too and wipe off the grime or dust with something soft like kleenex


----------

